# Rapidshare banned BSNL



## kuki_295 (Jul 28, 2008)

I think rapidshare has banned all bsnl users from ip address 59.90.0.0 to 59.99.255.255. because someone from using BSNL account hacked RS


> Massive RapidShare hack attempts detected. IP block 59.90.0.0 - 59.99.255.255 blocked.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2008)

yes .. its showing me the same ..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 28, 2008)

Yep, I get the same message too. It'll be a pity if RS doesnt allow BSNL users for a while...


----------



## Garbage (Jul 28, 2008)

I can download from Rapidshare today... So I don't think BSNL is banned


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

OMFG...rapidshare reverted back to sucky form !
Viva la revolucion !


----------



## hellgate (Jul 28, 2008)

RS has also banned MTNL over here too.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2008)

Garbage said:


> I can download from Rapidshare today... So I don't think BSNL is banned


does your IP starts with  59.9x.xxx.xxx? .. rapidshare.com has blocked the ip address range, but I can still access rapidshare.de .


----------



## mrbgupta (Jul 28, 2008)

only old bsnl users have been blocked. new bsnl users having 117.x.x.x have not been blocked.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2008)

IP block 59.170.0.0 - 59.189.255.255.This is the IP range which is blocked.Not the entire ISP as a whole.This started happening yesterday night.And the worst part is I just got my a/c renewed yesterday.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 28, 2008)

Atlast it worked on 7:00 PM today.. Downloaded  a 100 MB file.. Blocked again...


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jul 28, 2008)

Blocked me too it says 



> Massive RapidShare hack attempts detected. IP block 59.90.0.0 - 59.99.255.255 blocked. Please call your internet provider.



Thought rapidshare had some smart coders 

Possible to hack this some how to get this working


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Proxies maybe??


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jul 28, 2008)

Where to find some good fast proxies


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Rapidshare*



			
				RapidShare said:
			
		

> Massive RapidShare hack attempts detected. IP block 59.90.0.0 - 59.99.255.255 blocked. Please call your internet provider.



Yes it has blocked BSNL users but it will be back soon


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 28, 2008)

I could download only one file. Stupid RS


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2008)

I could download using my Proxy software via IDM but the speed was hideously capped.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Glad I'm on AirTel


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmm. Not a good move on RS's part. I hope they can mend their ways cause this might just cause an upsurge…


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2008)

^It has.I saw people over Broadband India forum literally calling up their contact centres & reporting this issue to them.I just shooted out a mail & got the same automated response as usual from those dimwits.Nevertheless, if they fix it then well & good else it's going to really cost them a lot of customers.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 28, 2008)

am able to dl....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 29, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> am able to dl....



No Its still blocked. Your IP range must be different.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 29, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> only old bsnl users have been blocked. new bsnl users having 117.x.x.x have not been blocked.



+1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 29, 2008)

haha nothing better than alienating their customers who paid an arm and a leg to download warez and movies from their site 

when I got yet another RS link from a friend, I too faced the same issue sometime back.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2008)

for the past few days I haven't visited rapidshare 
I hope I don't have to 

Time for petition ! Viva La Revolucion !


----------



## paroh (Jul 29, 2008)

i mail them and get the reply

Hello,

we are currently working on this problem and will solve it as fast as
possible.

We apologize for the inconvenience.

Best regards,

RapidShare AG - Support Team


RapidShare AG
Gewerbestrasse 6
CH - 6330 Cham

web:    *www.rapidshare.com
email:  support@rapidshare.com
tel:    +41 41 748 78 80


----------



## techtronic (Jul 29, 2008)

*Just because some of them tried to hack the RS accounts, doesnt mean they have to block the whole segment.I totally disagree with their actions.*


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ Automated


----------



## shift (Jul 29, 2008)

try if this works

This and this


----------



## mrbgupta (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe this will help:

1. Go to 
	
	



```
*www.relakks.com/
```
2. Click on
DOnt wrry u can create a new 30 day acc after ur expire so no need to worry

3. Signup

4. Click Submit

5. Then u will get something like this

6. Then Keep The Info and





Now You will change some settings



For XP users

Connecting XP using the PPTP protocol
Follow these simple steps to install Säker Surf (Safe Surf) on your computer using the PPTP protocol.
(This instruction applies to the operative system Microsoft Windows XP).

1. Click Start menu, Settings, Control Panel.
2. Choose Network and Internet Connections.
3. Click on "Create a connection to the network at your workplace".
4. Select Virtual Private Network connection (VPN). Click Next.
5. Enter company name "Relakks". Click Next.
6. Enter "pptp.relakks.com" as "Host name or IP address". Click Next.
7. Select "My use only" if you want this connecion to apply only to your user on the computer. Select "Anyone's use" if you want this connection to apply to all users. Click Next.
8. Check "Add a shortcut to this connection to my desktop" if you want easy access to your Relakks-service.
9. Click Finish.
10. You should now disable "File and Printer Sharing" as it can pose as a security issue.
11. Right click on the newly created Relakks connection and choose "Properties"
12. Click on the "Network" tab and uncheck the "File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks".
13. Click OK.
14. To use Relakks Säker Surf (Safe Surf), double click the connection.





For Vista Users

Connecting Windows Vista

Due to a problem with SP1 for VISTA your VPN connection will no longer work. You need to uninstalled SP1 and the VPN connection works fine again. Now let's see when Microsoft fix this bug and release a hotfix.

*Solution:
*
"1. Click Start>All Programs>Accessories and click "Command Prompt".

2. In the Command prompt, type the following commands one by one and
press Enter after each one.

Netcfg -u MS_L2TP
Netcfg -u MS_PPTP
Netcfg -l %windir%infnetrast.inf -c p -i MS_PPTP
Netcfg -l %windir%infnetrast.inf -c p -i MS_L2TP

NOTE: When prompted by User Account Control, click Continue. "

*Source:

```
*L2TP VPN issue in Vista SP1 - TechNet Forums
```
Follow these simple steps to install Säker Surf (Safe Surf) on your computer using the PPTP protocol.
(This instruction applies to the operative system Microsoft Windows XP).

1. Click Start menu and then Connect To.
2. Click on "Set up a connection or network".
3. Choose "Connect to a workplace" and then click Next.
4. Choose "Use my Internet connection (VPN)".
5. Type "pptp.relakks.com" in the "Internet address" field.
6. Type "Relakks" in the "Destination name" field.
7. Check the alternative "Allow other people to use this connection" if you want your service to be available for any user using this computer. Click Next.
8. Fill in your username and password. NOTE! Leave the "Domain" field empty.
9. Click Connect to finish the installaion and to test your connection.
10. You will no get a notification saying "You are connected". Click Close. You are now connected to the service.
11. You will see a dialogue box saying "Select a location for the 'Relakks' network". Choose "Public location" for highest security settings. Then click Close.

You are now connected to the Relakks Safe Surf service. A small status icon will appear in the lower right corner of your screen looking like two computers with a yellow warning triangle in front of them. If you want to stop using the service you just click the icon and then Relakks. Under Relakks (Public network) you click Disconnect to disconnect from the service.

To reconnect click on the Start menu and then Connect To. Choose Relakks and click connect.






For Mac Users



Connecting OSX
Follow these simple steps to install Säker Surf (Safe Surf) on your computer using the PPTP protocol.

1. Open Internet Connect (in the application folder).
2. Click VPN.
3. From the Configuration pop-up menu, choose PPTP.
4. Type: pptp.relakks.com in the field Server Adress.
5. Type your RELAKKS Account Name in the field Account Name.
6. Type your RELAKKS Password in the field Password.
7. Click Configuration -> Edit Configurations
8. Save your configuration in the pop up as RELAKKS.
9. Click OK
10. Choose "Show VPN status in the menu bar" to monitor that your RELAKKS VPN is active.
11. Click Connect to active your RELAKKS VPN Service.
12. End Internet Connect. Save your configuration in the pop up as RELAKKS.

OSX (för alla macare med Leopard)

Mac OS X 10.5 leopard has changed and the Internet Connect application is not in the system anymore. To configure a VPN, the user has to go to the Network Preferences pane and create a connection with the button labeled '+' in the left lower corner, then select VPN and fill in the information on Relakks. VPN setup in 10.5 (English)

1. Go to System Preferences, then Network.
2. Click on the plus symbol in the lower left corner to add a new connection. (Note: you may need to click the lock icon in the lower left to unlock the preference pane and make changes.)
3. Under "Interface" select "VPN".
4. Set the VPN Type to PPTP.
5. The Service Name should be Relakks.
6. Click "Create".
7. The window will now show a place for the server address, and account name.
8. The server is pptp.relakks.com
9. Type your RELAKKS Account Name in the field Account Name.
10. Click on "Authentication Settings" and select "Password"
11. Enter your Relakks password and click "OK"
12. Click the checkbox for "Show VPN status in menu bar"
13. Click "Apply" in the lower right corner.
14. Click "Connect"



Then Open Rapidshare Again n Voila it worked
Download starts agains guyz


Good luck!

*************copied from another forum***************


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 29, 2008)

*i33.tinypic.com/15oggab.jpg


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Oops
mine IP is also blocked 
Dam*


----------



## mrbgupta (Jul 29, 2008)

@Naveen

your IP?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 29, 2008)

117.193.3.xxx


----------



## appu (Jul 29, 2008)

paroh said:


> i mail them and get the reply
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...



hopefully they do mean wat they are saying and work to unban the ip address.

just check it now and its working for me now.....i think rs does care for indian customers


----------



## paroh (Jul 29, 2008)

rapidshare is up again


----------



## kuki_295 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yup they fixed it.finally


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 29, 2008)

Great! Time to start downloading


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 29, 2008)

Working .. w00t!!!!


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jul 29, 2008)

Working now !!


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 29, 2008)

*RapidShare Started Working*

RapidShare has removed the IP Ban
So you can enjoy now
The file download service was available when there was IP Ban
Only the login or upload service was not available during the IP Ban
I am sure the hacker tried to hack the Points or tried an SQL Injection on the website


----------



## mrbgupta (Jul 30, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> 117.193.3.xxx




Then u got it why you were able to d/l .


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 30, 2008)

I faced problems tooo , btwTorrents FTW!!


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Jul 31, 2008)

guys this thread states that BSNL has been banned but why the hell MTNL users like me are also getting kicks on their rears from Rapidshare.com?????????
Any idea as to why MTNL users are also getting the same message???


----------



## kuki_295 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry i think i named the topic wrong,i thought it was only bsnl.
but actually they have banned all the ips from 59.90.0.0 to 59.99.255.255 so it can be bsnl or mtnl or anyone. and it also means not the whole bsnl/mtnl is banned.


----------



## eureca_eureca (Aug 1, 2008)

once again massive attack nonsense 
8:41 Pm


----------



## mrbgupta (Aug 1, 2008)

ya I confirm


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 1, 2008)

Not working here also.They s***


----------



## nvidia (Aug 1, 2008)

Not working here too


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 1, 2008)

*They had removed ban some day back but now they banned again*


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

you know web is gonna be a sh!te when monopoly exists  and people still support it, use it


----------



## b.paarthasarathy (Aug 1, 2008)

Rs Has Gone Mad!!!!!!!!!!!! Today At 11:43 Pm On 1st August 2008 ....
I Got That Nasty Error..... Rs Suxxx !!!! But Damn It... I Bought An Rs Account 15 Dayz Back.....


----------



## kuki_295 (Aug 2, 2008)

AND THEY DID IT AGAIN

Error
Massive RapidShare hack attempts detected. IP blocked. Please call your internet provider


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

Screw em. Something else will come up. And it will be better than Rapidshare.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2008)

fine nowdays i m not downloading with RS


----------



## Roadripper (Aug 2, 2008)

i was plannin to buy  a RS premium account thank god i am saved...BSNl scuks tooo..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2008)

BSNL Rocks but RS sucks.


----------



## axxo (Aug 2, 2008)

All RS supporters/premium users come and share few words plz...


----------



## forever (Aug 2, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Glad I'm on AirTel



Airtel is banned off µtorrent forums


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 3, 2008)

MTNL is again banned on rapidshare.... since yesterday


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 3, 2008)

Crap! MTNL and BSNL banned....

Who da hell is trying to hack them...

WTH! I can't even download using proxies.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 3, 2008)

Alright I just got it to work properly.I have posted this over Techenclave as well.Tried this link *www.relakks.com/faq/guides/connectionxp/ & created a VPN network after registering on their network for 30 day trial.Worked flawlessly.I could download at full speed & access my a/c too.


----------



## temperworld (Aug 3, 2008)

*rapidshare blocked*

when i open rapidshare it says "Error ,Massive RapidShare hack attempts detected. IP blocked. Please call your internet provider."

anyone else get rapidshare. i am using bsnl broadband.

and i am not able to download from rapidshare. and i have premium account.

what's going on? any solution?


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: rapidshare blocked*

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94250  
Please Look around before you post


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 3, 2008)

^^Thanks,I will try it.
~snipped~
*www.relakks.com/faq/guides/connectionxp/?cid=gb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 3, 2008)

^Errrr.....The link I posted initially asks for language selection.So no matter which link you post if the user it there for the first time it will pick up the site's default language which later on can be set to English.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 3, 2008)

actually its bsnl who blocks rapidshare to control bandwidth, it happens occassionaly fora day or two, then every thing is normal again.


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 3, 2008)

^I don't think so.


----------



## axxo (Aug 3, 2008)

CRAPIDSHARE


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 3, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Alright I just got it to work properly.I have posted this over Techenclave as well.Tried this link *www.relakks.com/faq/guides/connectionxp/ & created a VPN network after registering on their network for 30 day trial.Worked flawlessly.I could download at full speed & access my a/c too.



Could you please let me know in Vista? It doesn't seem to work :-/


----------



## arnold (Aug 3, 2008)

Seems Rapid is still down for BSNL users  with those IP addresses ?
Will this be for ever ?
Please do let us know,if anybody has something else to deal with this ourselves,since neither BSNL nor Rapid is concerned about us users!


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 3, 2008)

The best file sharing site now worst 
Will have to use mediafire for now 


axxo said:


> CRAPIDSHARE


+1


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 3, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Could you please let me know in Vista? It doesn't seem to work :-/


Sorry I don't use Vista so can't personally clarify if it works or not.The guide posted on their website is your only help:
*www.relakks.com/faq/guides/connectionvista/


----------



## axxo (Aug 3, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> The best file sharing site now worst
> Will have to use mediafire for now
> 
> +1



mediafire will resolve our uploads

but downloads of our wanted stuffs arent there in mediafire.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 3, 2008)

axxo said:


> mediafire will resolve our uploads
> 
> but downloads of our wanted stuffs arent there in mediafire.


Dont worry RS should fix this soon, meanwhile you can use _Torrents _


----------



## axxo (Aug 3, 2008)

^ Welcome  back from *BAN*ners paradise


----------



## motobuntu (Aug 4, 2008)

*anonymouse.org/anonwww.html
yes its's not working, I checked


----------



## axxo (Aug 4, 2008)

motobuntu said:


> Try *anonymouse.org/anonwww.html
> its's working



No download is possible.


----------



## motobuntu (Aug 4, 2008)

Try *www.torproject.org/download.html.en

Working fine with FF, see image [img=*img384.imageshack.us/img384/1180/rsworkingzl8.th.gif]

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%5Burl=*img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rsworkingzl8.gif%5D%5Bimg=*img384.imageshack.us/img384/1180/rsworkingzl8.th.gif%5D%5B/url%5D


----------



## motobuntu (Aug 4, 2008)

ax3 said:


> with anonymouse.org ...... download stops after few mins ..... thats pathetic ....



try TOR, speed is not that good but atleast working

RS is back


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 4, 2008)

RS is up.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup Working again!! w00t!!!


----------



## kuki_295 (Aug 4, 2008)

:sigh: nice news.

I hope it won't happen again


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 4, 2008)

Its working now but dont know for how long.I hope those idiots dont try to hack it again.


----------



## chesss (Aug 5, 2008)

Offtopic: is there any way to schedule rapidshare for free users?
IMO it should be possible now , since captcha has been removed..


----------



## beauty55 (Aug 5, 2008)

its working now friends


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 5, 2008)

i was never banned...am on bsnl


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 17, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Glad I'm on AirTel




Me too


----------



## mrbgupta (Aug 17, 2008)

u  are having IP 117.x.x.x which is NIBII


----------



## subhachu (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey, guys, this integrted tool... i developed.... makes your RAPIDSHARE DOWNLOAD, a fly by... Download this file --> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
It uses advanced features... to hide and exploit your BSNL Unlimited 2MBps connection @ its best... During ur Night Download


----------

